# Kin say former Cambridge cop shot dead



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *O'Ryan Johnson and Shawn Tolson*
Wednesday, December 6, 2006

*Video: *Retired Cop Shot, Killed 


*A* former Cambridge cop and father of three was shot in the mouth and killed in his Dorchester apartment last night, his relatives said, while a man with him was shot multiple times in the chest and was rushed to Boston Medical Center with life-threatening injuries, police said. 
Myles "Tony" Lawton, 64, who relatives identified as the dead man, was a retired Cambridge police officer, relatives said, but they were unsure how long he'd worked for that department. A call to Cambridge police late last night was not immediately returned.

Lawton worked construction and lived with his longtime girlfriend, Teresa Jones, and their children in the Florida Street apartment where the shooting happened, said Vanessa Jones, 40, Jones' sister. 
Vanessa Jones said Teresa Jones' daughter, a 20-year-old from a previous relationship, and that woman's infant son were inside the apartment when the shooting happened about 9:35 p.m., but neither was harmed. Police and EMS workers wrapped the child in a blanket and rushed him out of the home following the shooting. 
Police did not comment on a motive for the shooting, and Lawton's relatives were perplexed as to why any one would want to shoot him. 
"He was a nice man," said Carolyn Jones, who referred to herself Lawton's sister-in-law. "I've known him for 15 years, since he started dating my sister, and he's always smiling." 
The name of the second victim was not released. Lawton's relatives said it was one of the couple's friends but were unsure of his full name.


----------

